
Yahoo announces its first two original TV shows, coming in 2015 - _pius
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/28/5662724/yahoo-announces-its-first-two-original-series-coming-in-2015
======
zachlipton
This does seem like yet another "me too" move from Yahoo, but I am excited to
see Paul Feig getting back to TV.

